# Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????



## SteffenG (4. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute ich wollte mal fragen wo ich Betalights her bekomme für Fox Euroswinger bin schon seit längerem auf der suche wer mir vieleicht weiter helfen kann und er adressen links etc... weiss als her damit ;-)

Mfg steffen


----------



## carphunter-sobota (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

http://search-desc.ebay.de/Betalight_W0QQftsZ2QQsalisZ77QQsatitleZBetalightQ2a


----------



## silvio323 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Da guckst Du hier:

www.beta-master.com


Viel Spass...#h


----------



## heinzrch (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

gehst du zu Beta-master.com, der schickt dir deine Wunsch-Betas für 2€ Porto direkt aus UK.
Klappte bei mir problemlos.


----------



## DrFeelBetter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Hallo @ all,

soweit ich weiß, sind die Dinger doch in BRD verboten...sowohl

der Handel ala auch das benutzen der Teile.....( oder irre ich

mich da???)

Nunja, wenn man damit erwischt wird, dann ist das Angeln

für denjenigen vorbei....

mfg

Doc


----------



## angelpfeife (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

hallo,
soweit ich weiß ist nur der handel in Deutschland verboten. Die Benutzung ist erlaubt. Ich wollte mir auch welche zulegen weil wenn die zehn jahre leuchten rentieren die sich.


----------



## Goldschuppi (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Hallo Steffen ,
 bei Beta Master habe ich auch vor kurzem bestellt.
 Überweisung erfolgt auf Deutsche Bank , die Ware war sehr schnell da . Bei E-mails  Antwortet er auch schnell .


----------



## fantazia (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*



DrFeelBetter schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn man damit erwischt wird, dann ist das Angeln
> 
> für denjenigen vorbei....
> 
> ...


mal ganz ehrlich.das interessiert doch keine sau ob man betalights benutzt.oder meinste die kommen und kontrollieren deine knickis|rolleyes.


----------



## DrFeelBetter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Hallo fantazia,

einem bekannten ist es so ergangen....nunja muß ja jeder selber

entscheiden was er macht...die meisten sollten ja 18 Jahre alt

sein hier...

mfg

Doc


----------



## fantazia (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

echt?hätte ich echt nicht mit gerechnet.glaub hier bei uns wissen die meisten netmal was betalights sind.naja wenn jemand was sagen würde soll er erstmal nachweisen das es kein normales knicki ist.oder sieht man da unterschiede?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

nun strahlst auch du!!!!


----------



## sorgiew (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

so das kann man sehen wie man will:

Betalights werden in deutschland und auch einigen anderen ländern nicht mehr zum verkauf angeboten - wie genau die rechtslage aber ist weiss ich nicht - meiner meinung nach ist das benützen auch weiterhin erlaubt ....

und eines muss ich sagen ist es immerhin etwas ökologischer betalights mehr als 16 jahre zu benutzen als jeden abend 2 oder 3 knicklichter die dann in den abfall wandern.

rechnet euch mal aus was da mehrkosten zusammenkommen und auch wieviel kilo abfall man in all den jahren erzeugt...


und von wegen strahlen - das gas (trillium oder so) ist in einem glasrohr untergebracht - und sollte nicht zerbrochen werden.

aber wer würde das gas schon einatmen, oder ein knicklicht zerkauen???

aber wir sollten mal auf unsere armbanduhr schauen und das licht abdrehen - das leuchten kommt ja auch nicht von irgendwo her oder???

grüsse wolf


----------



## DerFischfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*



sorgiew schrieb:


> so das kann man sehen wie man will:
> 
> Betalights werden in deutschland und auch einigen anderen ländern nicht mehr zum verkauf angeboten - wie genau die rechtslage aber ist weiss ich nicht - meiner meinung nach ist das benützen auch weiterhin erlaubt ....
> 
> ...


ganz so ist es nicht,... zumindest früher besass das Material eine Beta-Strahlung... also Kerngesund im Umkreis von 25cm und jeh nach Qualität eine Verfallszeit von 15-30 Jahren besitz.
Irgendwo gab es auch Tabellen, die sagen, wie lange, wie nahe etc... das Zeug angewendet wird, bis man  einen "Rutenhalter" braucht...M.M.n. Ist die Gefahr Schaden zunehmen genauso groß wie auf die Dinger kontrolliert zu werden.
Bei uns wirst du nicht mal auf aktuelle Karten kontrolliert.

Das Material in Armbanduhren ist fluorizierender Kunststoff, der sich mittels Tageslicht "aufläd".|supergri


----------



## sorgiew (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

bin jetzt etwas am nachforschen denn ich muss sagen das thema hat mein interesse geweckt hab jetzt mal folgendes gefunden:

Betalight Kleines Glasröhrchen, das mit einem schwach radioaktiven Gas gefüllt ist und etliche Jahre ohne Energiezufuhr leuchtet. Es gibt sie in grün, gelb und rot. Je nach Füllmenge unterschiedlich starke Leuchtintensität (z. B 300er, 400er, 500er). Betalight sind mit radioaktivem Tritium gefüllt. Ein Wasserstoffisotop, welches eine weiche Beta-Strahlung abgibt. Die Halbwertzeit von Tritium ist ca. 13 Jahre. Also eine ergiebige "Energiequelle". Betastrahlung ist nicht sehr hochenergetisch und ist nicht mit beispielsweise Gammastrahlung zu verwechseln. Die Handhabung von Tritium ist weitestgehend ungefährlich. Nach wenigen cm Abstand ist keine Strahlung mehr messbar. Selbst ein Blatt Papier schirmt schon 50% der Strahlung ab. Durch Glas dringt Beta-Strahlung gar nicht mehr (Betalights). Eine alte Uhr mit Leuchtziffern strahlt in gleicher Weise. Isotope sind in einigen Ländern verboten. Gefährlich ist so ein Betalight nicht. Bei der sachgemäßen Verwendung in einem Bissanzeiger besteht kein Problem. Dennoch sollte man aufpassen, dass so ein Betalight nicht bricht. Betelights gibt es von mehreren Firmen wie Fox, Delkin, usw., und kosten zwischen 8-16 Eumlinge pro Stück.


zum thema in uhren habe ich dann noch das gefunden:

Tritiumgaslichtquellen werden als Notfallbeleuchtungen für Schilder und für Zifferblätter und Zeiger von Uhren verwendet. Weitere Verwendungen sind Schlüsselanhänger und ähnliche „Glow-in-the-dark“-Produkte. Da sie zusätzlich zu ihrer Lebensdauer noch den Vorteil der Unabhängigkeit von äußerer Energiezufuhr haben, werden sie auch vom Militär verwendet, aber auch von einigen Jägern zur Wegmarkierung. Außerdem können sie beim Angeln das Knicklicht ersetzen.

*Funktionsweise [Bearbeiten]*

Eine Tritiumgaslichtquelle besteht aus einem Abschnitt eines meist röhrenförmigen Borsilikatglases, welches auf der Innenseite mit einer Schicht einer fluoreszierenden Substanz (Leuchtstoff) überzogen ist. In dem Röhrchen sendet das Tritium relativ konstant Betastrahlung aus. Unter Einwirkung der Betastrahlung emittiert der Leuchtstoff Photonen in einer für den Leuchtstoff typischen Lichtfarbe, was das schwache und erst nach Jahren an Stärke abnehmende Leuchten ausmacht. Da das Tritium aufgrund des Betazerfalles Betastrahlung aussendet und sich dabei in das stabile Heliumisotop 3He verwandelt, nimmt die Leuchtstärke mit der Halbwertszeit von Tritium (ca. 12,3 Jahre) ab, da auch die Menge des Tritiums abnimmt.
Bei der Herstellung wird ein langes Stück des Röhrchens mit leicht radioaktivem Tritium (Isotop des Wasserstoffs) gefüllt. Danach werden mit Hilfe eines Lasers kleine Abschnitte (wenige Millimeter bis zu 10 Zentimeter) des Röhrchens versiegelt und abgetrennt.
Theoretisch ist es möglich, einen beliebigen beta-radioaktiven Stoff in das Röhrchen zu füllen, um diese Funktion zu erreichen. Jedoch ist Tritium dafür besonders gut geeignet, weil es selbst und auch sein Zerfallsprodukt relativ ungiftig sind und die Energie der Betastrahlen sehr gering ist (maximal 18,6 keV), sodass die Strahlung das Glasröhrchen nicht durchdringen kann.

*Gefahren [Bearbeiten]*

Tritiumgaslichtquellen sind, obwohl sie radioaktives Tritium enthalten, keine Gefahr für Menschen, da die Betastrahlung von Tritium nicht nach außen dringen kann. Wenn das Glasröhrchen beschädigt wird und Tritium austritt, besteht jedoch geringe Gefahr für den Menschen und die Umwelt, da der Körper es beim Einatmen aufnimmt und es weiter Betastrahlung aussendet. Die besondere Gefahr von Tritium ist dessen biologische Aktivität, d. h. es kann wie Wasserstoff in den natürlichen Stoffkreislauf gelangen und z. B. als Bestandteil von dann radioaktivem Trinkwasser Schaden anrichten. Wegen der geringen Menge an Tritium, die Tritiumgaslichtquellen enthalten, und der relativ geringen Verbreitung der Tritiumgaslichtquellen stellt dies jedoch keine große Gefahr dar.

*Legalität [Bearbeiten]*

Tritiumgaslichtquellen sind im größten Teil der Welt legal, in Deutschland für den zivilen Markt jedoch nur mit speziellen Auflagen. Beispielsweise dürfen Traser-Uhren den Normen entsprechend verkauft werden. Sie unterliegen aber in vielen Ländern gewissen Auflagen.


----------



## CarpMetty (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Moin!!!
Kurze Frage, was mach ich mit den Dingern, wenn die "leer" sind?
Im Müll???|kopfkrat


----------



## Carp11 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

ich benunze die Betalights selbst schon seit ca zwei jahren und find die sau geil hab sie mir damals aus Holland geholt und die haben mich dort 30 schleifen das stück gekostet möchte sie aber auch nicht mehr missen die machen sich auf jeden bezahlt:m

der kauf ist ja leider in der BRD verboten der besitz glaub ich nicht aber egal wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt:vik:


----------



## Merlinrs (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Betalights sind in Deutschland *nicht *verboten, selbst ein Angelladen darf sie unterm Ladentisch besitzen, er darf nur nicht darauf hinweisen. Somit kann man sie auch in Deutschland kaufen wenn man weiß wo. Übrigens sind im jeden Kino die Treppen damit
ausgestattet. Wenn sowas in der Öffentlichkeit zugelassen wird kann die Strahlung ja nicht 
also doll bei denn kleinen teilen sein. Nur essen sollte man sie doch nicht.


----------



## Braniac (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Merlinrs hat folgendes geschrieben:Betalights sind in Deutschland *nicht *verboten, selbst ein Angelladen darf sie unterm Ladentisch besitzen, er darf nur nicht darauf hinweisen.

Das ist nicht richtig was du da von dir gibst !Habe vor kurzem selbst erlebt als ein Laden kontrolliert wurde,weil dort angeblich welche zubekommen waren , die haben dort alles umgegraben und durchsucht. Es wurde auch gleich gesagt das diese Kontrolle nicht die letzte war,wenn nur aut verdacht so ein Aufwand betrieben wird dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der Verkauf legal ist in Deutschland. Ich lasse die Finger davon solange die Rechtslage so undeutlich ist! Aber das muß jeder selber für sich entscheiden


----------



## fkpfkp (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*

Moin,

1. Der Vertrieb ist in Deutschland verboten (ob strafbar oder OWI weiß ich nicht)

2. Der Besitz ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, sollte man erwischt werden, werden die Dinger beschlagnahmt und entsorgt. 

3. Die Betalights haben in Deutschland keine Bauartzulassung als Strahler.... würden sie aber problemlos bekommen -> hat bisher nur noch keiner gemacht, da die Bauartzulassung ein paar Kiloeuro kostet*

4. Not-Ausgangs Schilder etc.pp. haben eine Bauartzulassung, Zielbeleuchtungen mit Betas haben eine Nato-Zulassung, einige Uhren (H3) haben auch eine Bauartzulassung**

5. Zum Thema Gefährdung (ich kopiere mal meine Messergebnisse aus einem anderen Forum):

"Habe Betas vor ner Weile auf Arbeit gemessen:

1. Beta, rot, ca. 4 Jahre alt = 0,56 µSv/h 
2. Beta, grün, ca. 1 Jahr alt = 0,73 µSv/h 
3. Beta, blau, ca. 4 Jahre alt = 0,47 µSv/h 
4. Beta, grün, ca. 4 Jahre alt = 0,66 µSv/h

Messgerät: Geigerzähler Gamma-Scout 
Messung erfolgte aufgesetzt. 
"
Bereits durch ein Blatt Papier wurde die Strahlung abgeschirmt. 

Im Abstand von 10cm war die Strahlung der Betas nicht mehr nachweisbar (Im Abstand von 1cm auch nicht... aber die 10cm gelten für die Zulassung von Vollschutzröntgengeräten)

Fazit:

1. Nicht runterschlucken die Dinger -> durchaus relevante Strahlenbelastung von inneren Organen
2. Nicht zerbrechen und das Tritium schnüffeln -> Tritium 
3. Nicht tagelang mehrere Betas in der Hosentasche spazieren tragen (sonst fällt der Piephahn ab )
4. Bei ordnungsgemäßem Gebrauch geht von Betas keine Gefährdung aus.

Ein Flug nach Mallorca bringt eine höhere Strahlenbelastung, als eine Ladung Betas. Es gibt Landstriche in Deutschland, da ist die natürliche Strahlung um ein vielfaches höher als vom Bundesamt für Strahlenschutz für Vollschutzgeräte zugelassen..... diese Landstriche werden auch nicht entvölkert 

* Da gibts dann noch andere Vorschriften, die zum tragen kommen... das auszuführen würde aber zu weit gehen. Wen es interessiert: 
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/strlschv_2001/
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/r_v_1987/index.html

** Als vor vielen Jahren noch Uhren im Umlauf waren, die mit selbstleuchtenden Farben bemalt waren, sind sehr viele Frauen, die die Uhren bemalt haben, an Krebs im Mundbereich gestorben.... sie haben den Pinsel zwischen den Lippen "angespitzt".


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wo bekomm ich Betalight her für Swinger????*



sorgiew schrieb:


> bin jetzt etwas am nachforschen denn ich muss sagen das thema hat mein interesse geweckt hab jetzt mal folgendes gefunden:
> 
> Betalight Kleines Glasröhrchen, das mit einem schwach radioaktiven Gas gefüllt ist und etliche Jahre ohne Energiezufuhr leuchtet. Es gibt sie in grün, gelb und rot. Je nach Füllmenge unterschiedlich starke Leuchtintensität (z. B 300er, 400er, 500er). Betalight sind mit radioaktivem Tritium gefüllt. Ein Wasserstoffisotop, welches eine weiche Beta-Strahlung abgibt. Die Halbwertzeit von Tritium ist ca. 13 Jahre. Also eine ergiebige "Energiequelle". Betastrahlung ist nicht sehr hochenergetisch und ist nicht mit beispielsweise Gammastrahlung zu verwechseln. Die Handhabung von Tritium ist weitestgehend ungefährlich. Nach wenigen cm Abstand ist keine Strahlung mehr messbar. Selbst ein Blatt Papier schirmt schon 50% der Strahlung ab. Durch Glas dringt Beta-Strahlung gar nicht mehr (Betalights). Eine alte Uhr mit Leuchtziffern strahlt in gleicher Weise. Isotope sind in einigen Ländern verboten. Gefährlich ist so ein Betalight nicht. Bei der sachgemäßen Verwendung in einem Bissanzeiger besteht kein Problem. Dennoch sollte man aufpassen, dass so ein Betalight nicht bricht. Betelights gibt es von mehreren Firmen wie Fox, Delkin, usw., und kosten zwischen 8-16 Eumlinge pro Stück.
> 
> ...


 


sehr interessant........#6


----------

